# -ig, -ik (pronunciation; German dialects)



## Mozzerfan99

I am getting better at German, and am starting to become a bit more aware of detailed pronunciation... ANd although I have searched there is no real explanation of different dialects?
For example, the -ig on the end of words, like in Zwanz*ig*. I picked up off my German teacher pronouncing the -ig as -isch. But where is that common? Where is it pronounced like -ich, -ig, ik?
And the same for words like ma*ch*en, K*ö*nig, i*ch, *Mus*ik*? And also, as I think of it, the word Triko*t*... Is the *t* pronounced or no?
Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## Kajjo

First at all I recommend the "Duden Aussprachewörterbuch", which not only gives accurate information about standard pronunciation (all phonems discussed in depth with examples, including a dictionary of important vocabulary), but also discusses important regional and dialectal variants. This said, I recommend to focus on standard pronunciation -- dialectal variations are very diverse.

Word ending on -ig are mostly pronounced -ich in standard German: _ich, König, wenig... _have the same final sound. Pronouncing -ik is usually over-pronunciation of strong dialectal speakers trying (but failing) to use standard German. Many dialects pronounce -isch, but I am no specialist for that. Other members will provide better infos on dialects.

Trikot is pronounced with long -o ending, without -t.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, There is a difference between dialects and local colloquial (standard) language. The dialects are seldom now, and the dialect speakers will very seldom speak dialect to you. But some sound patterns will go into the common coll. language.

To pronounce it as "sch" is in Saxony combined with ommitting "i". "Zwanzsch". This is a dialect word. I do not hear it in colloquial language. But some speakers may keep "zwanzisch", I did not hear this, however.

To pronounce it similar to to "ch" sound in "Bach" is standard in Switzerland as far as I see, when they speak German.


----------



## berndf

Mozzerfan99 said:


> For example, the -ig on the end of words, like in Zwanz*ig*. I picked up off my German teacher pronouncing the -ig as -isch. But where is that common? Where is it pronounced like -ich, -ig, ik?


First there are three major dialect regions shown here, Low, Middle and Upper German. The latter two are also collectively known as High German. In most of the area shown as Low German (yellow), real low German is hardly spoken any more. Urban dialects shifted to High German already 500 years ago, rural areas later, sometimes much later, in some Low German is still actively used. In this area we are therefore mainly taking about Low German influenced High German dialects.

This was a necessary introduction to your question as the usage of final -g follows dialect groups. The original West-Germanic g was fricative, roughly pronounced like the modern German r in following back vowels and roughly like a German j (English y; that is by the way why _gestern_ and _gelb_ are _yesterday_ and _yellow_ in English and not _*gesterday_ and_ *gelow_) following front vowels. In final position, as you certainly know, fricatives and plosives are devoiced and therefore the two allophones of /g/ merged with the _ach_-sound and the _ich_-sound respectively. Now as a general rule, Northern dialects retain the realization of the final g like an _ich_-sound but not that as an _ach_-sound, i.e. they say pronounce _König_ like _Könich_ but _frag_ like _frak_ and not like _frach_. But the latter is not consistent. As I said, modern Northern dialects are mainly hybrids.

Middle German dialects, as a general rule, retain both fricative sounds BUT then merge the _ich_-sound with the _sch_-sound, i.e. they say pronounce _König_ like _Könisch_ and _frag_ like _frach_.

In Upper German dialects, g has consistently become a plosive, i.e they pronounce _König_ like _Könik_ and _frag_ like _frak_.(although Upper German dialect not always distinguish between g and k and if they do they do it differently, but that is another story).

Standard German is a more or less artificial blend of these variants and that's why the standard pronunciations are: _König_ like _Könik*_ and _frag_ like _frak_ but _eilig_ like _eilich_. In this particular case it is mainly due to the authority of Siebs in the late 19th century.

* (PS) Wrong example. See below.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, Bernd,
as far as I'm aware, the standard pronunciation in Germany in case of "König" is a strange mix:

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Koenig, 
http://de.pons.com/übersetzung?q=könig&l=deen&in=&lf=de

Betonung: _*König *_
Lautschrift: *[ˈkøːnɪç]* (könich)

Both do not mention irregularity in plural.

But in Plural it is "*könige*"
https://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/König
IPA: [ˈkøːnɪç], _süddeutsch:_ [ˈkøːnɪk], *Plural: [ˈkøːnɪɡə]*


https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/König

IPA(key): /ˈkøːnɪç/ (standard)
IPA(key): /ˈkøːnɪk/ (often in southern Germany, Austria, and Switzerland)

So the sound pattern in the south is not standard in Germany, (but maybe in Switzerland) but follows the standard pattern of "Auslautverhärtung" (Final-obstruent devoicing). g->k

I do not think it is wrong, however.

In daily life I am in the middle and sometimes, I say könik /ˈkøːnɪk/, sometimes [ˈkøːnɪç] .

---
In some dialects "g" is spoken like "j" in case a vowal is following (Berlin and Magdeburg and some others) in plural
Könije


----------



## Kajjo

standard pronunciation:

König [Kö-nich] -- cave: not [Kö-nik] !
Könige [Kö-ni-ge]
Königreich  [Kö-nik-reich] -- standard avoids two ich-sounds following each other
königlich [kö-nik-lich] -- dito

As a general rule of thumb, modern Northern Germany speakers pronounce -ig correctly. There remains almost no dialectal Low German influence.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> as far as I'm aware, the standard pronunciation in Germany in case of "König" is a strange mix:



Yes, you are right. I chose an invalid example. Valid examples are _Steg_ und _Sarg_. Mea maxima culpa.


----------



## Kajjo

Nebenbei gefragt, vor allem auch an Berndf: Ich persönlich empfinde DREI verschiedene ch-Lautungen, aber überall ist immer nur von ich- und ach-Lautung die Rede.

ich -- wie ich
ach -- wie in acht
uch -- wie in Buch, Fluch

Geht euch das auch so? Der ch-Laut von Buch fühlt sich doch im Mund ganz anders an als der von ach, auch wenn "ach" und "uch" näher beieinanderliegen als sie dies zu "ich" tun.

Bin gespannt, was ihr dazu sagt.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> There remains almost no dialectal Low German influence.


What do you mean? Standard and Low German realizations agree here. Phonlogical rules in both predict [-Iç].


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Geht euch das auch so? Der ch-Laut von Buch fühlt sich doch im Mund ganz anders an als der von ach, auch wenn "ach" und "uch" näher beieinanderliegen als sie dies zu "ich" tun.


Welcher ist für Dich weiter hinten? (Ich erkenne keinen Unterschied und aus der Literatur ist mir auch keiner bekannt?


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Nebenbei gefragt, vor allem auch an Berndf: Ich persönlich empfinde DREI verschiedene ch-Lautungen, aber überall ist immer nur von ich- und ach-Lautung die Rede.
> 
> ich -- wie ich
> ach -- wie in acht
> uch -- wie in Buch, Fluch
> 
> Geht euch das auch so? Der ch-Laut von Buch fühlt sich doch im Mund ganz anders an als der von ach, auch wenn "ach" und "uch" näher beieinanderliegen als sie dies zu "ich" tun.
> 
> Bin gespannt, was ihr dazu sagt.



Wenn ich es spreche, habe ich dasselbe Gefühl.
Wobei der Unterschied zwischen "acht" und Bucht mir kleiner erscheint als zwischen "acht" und "Buch".
Test: "gemach", "sprach"- "Fluch".

Ich denke es hängt von der Vokallänge ab.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wobei der Unterschied zwischen "acht" und Bucht mir kleiner erscheint als zwischen "acht" und "Buch".


Und wie ist es bei _stach_, mehr wie _ach _oder wie _Buch_? I.d.R. sind Konsonanten nach Langvokalen verkürzt und umgekehrt. Ist es das?


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Der ch-Laut von Buch fühlt sich doch im Mund ganz anders an als der von ach.


Spürst Du -ch in -ach etwa als mehr 'gekratzt' als bei -uch?


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Und wie ist es bei _stach_, mehr wie _ach _oder wie _Buch_? I.d.R. sind Konsonanten nach Langvokalen verkürzt und umgekehrt. Ist es das?


"Stach" mehr wie/fast genau wie "Buch".
Wahrscheinlich ist es die Vokallänge, die sich aus Symmetriegründen bemerkbar macht (Sprachrhythmik).
Kleine Restunterschiede entstehen durch den Übergang und sind vielleicht auch eine akustische Täuschung, wie bei der optischen Täuschung, wenn unterschiedliche Helligkeiten aufeinandertreffen.


----------



## Kajjo

Bei mir kratzt das "ach" mehr und weiter hinten. "Buch" ist milder und die Zunge weiter oben. Irgend so wie zwischen ach und ich.

Vor allem, wenn ich den Laut länger halte, ist "ich" ganz weit vorne, "Buch" in der Mitte und "ach weit hinten und mehr kratzend. Theoretisch könnte ich zwischen "ach" und "rollendes-R" deutlich leichter wechseln als zwischen den anderen ch-Lauten.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Bei mir kratzt das "ach" mehr und weiter hinten. "Buch" ist milder und die Zunge weiter oben. Irgend so wie zwischen ach und ich.
> 
> Vor allem, wenn ich den Laut länger halte, ist "ich" ganz weit vorne, "Buch" in der Mitte und "ach weit hinten und mehr kratzend. Theoretisch könnte ich zwischen "ach" und "rollendes-R" deutlich leichter wechseln als zwischen den anderen ch-Lauten.


In IPA übersetzt bedeutet dies, dass Du _ich _mit [ç], _Buch _mit [x] und _ach _mit [χ] sprichst. Letzteres ist tatsächlich das stimmlose Gegenstück zum [ʁ], dem "normalen" deutschen r.

Der _ach_-Laut kann tatsächlich verschieden realisiert werden, d.h. [x] oder [χ]. Von einer festen allophonischen Distribution habe ich aber noch nie gehört; noch kann ich das für meine eigene Aussprache bestätigen. Das heißt aber jetzt nicht, dass es so etwas nicht gibt, ich kann es nur nicht bestätigen.

"Mehr kratzend" kann ich nachvollziehen. Länger und härter geht bei Konsonanten oft Hand in Hand. Und den Grund für die unterschiedlichen Längen haben wir ja schon diskutiert.


----------



## Kajjo

Na ja, das "a" von "ach" liegt doch viel weiter hinten als das "u" von "Buch", oder? Wie immer man das nennt, die Mundstellung ist bei a und u völlig verschieden. Und wenn ich dann entsprechend für den ch-Reibelaut schließe, dann kommen eben zwei deutlich verschiedene Varianten dabei raus. Geht das nicht jedem so?

Fühlen sich für dich die beiden überdeutlich lange gehaltenen ch-Laute nicht klar verschieden im Mund liegend an?


----------



## berndf

Ok, dann sag mal _ach_ und _uch_ und _aach_ und _uuch_ und schaue, was das mit Dir macht. Ich frage darum, weil ich versuche raus zu finden, ob das ganze was mit Vokallänge zu tun hat oder ob es vielleicht eine Interferenz mit dem Anfangskonsonanten von _ach ist_. Immerhin beginnt ach mit dem am weitest hinten liegenden Konsonanten, der überhaupt möglich ist, dem [?]. Ich kann deine Beschreibung für mich einfach nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Kajjo

Gleiches Ergebnis. Mit viel Mühe kann ich durchaus ein "ach-ch" nach einem "u" sprechen und umgekehrt. Klingt dann aber jeweils völlig nicht-idiomatisch und seltsam.


----------



## Dan2

The following is a purely phonetic observation; I really shouldn't make any claims about actual German pronunciation.

When I say "Bach" and "Buch" in the most natural way, the "ch" fricative is distinctly further back in the case of "Bach", simply because the vowel [a] is further back than the vowel [u]. (For me the "ch" of "Bucht" is quite similar to that of "Buch", if you prefer a word with a short /u/.)

So I agree with Kajjo when he says
> Ich persönlich empfinde DREI verschiedene ch-Lautungen
but this is only on the purely phonetic level.  On the "phonemic" level, I agree with Bernd(f)'s perception that there are just two entities, the so-called "ich-Laut" of "mich" and the so-called "ach-Laut" of "Bach" and "Buch(t)".  (Maybe I would feel differently if I were a speaker of Arabic.)


berndf said:


> Immerhin beginnt ach mit dem am weitest hinten liegenden Konsonanten, der überhaupt möglich ist, dem [?].


Aus diesem Grund ist es besser, glaube ich, "Bach", "Buch(t)", und "mich" in Betracht zu ziehen.

(Hutschis Auffassungen kann ich allerdings leider nicht völlig erklären.)


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Gleiches Ergebnis. Mit viel Mühe kann ich durchaus ein "ach-ch" nach einem "u" sprechen und umgekehrt. Klingt dann aber jeweils völlig nicht-idiomatisch und seltsam.


Ich habe noch ein wenig nachgedacht und meine Frau als Versuchskanickel gebraucht. Unser Ergebnis: Der Ort der Produktion ist beide Male derselbe: Etwas vor dem Zäpfchen. Bei -uch ist der Hauptresonanzraum der Mundraum vor dem Produktionsort (=die Stelle der maximalen Einschnürung des Luftstroms zwischen Zunge und Rachen) und bei -ach im Rachenraum dahinter. Das entsteht aber nur, wenn du die Lippenrundung des u auch während des ch beibehältst, was ich tue. Beschreibt das deine Situation?


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, das beschreibt es schon ganz gut. Der Produktionsort der "buch"-ch ist bei mir aber eher weiter vorne, bei "ach" weiter im Rachen. Aber richtig, bei "buch" resoniert es eher vorne, bei ach im Rachen. Und ja, ich behalte die Lippenform wohl während der Aussprache bei.

@Dan: Danke, genau so empfinde ich das auch. a und ach sind weiter hinten, u und uch weiter vorne. Das passt zusammen und ergibt sich quasi von alleine.


----------



## berndf

So, ich habe hier mal die vier Varianten [ʔʊxʷ], [ʔax], [ʔʊx] und [ʔaxʷ], so gut ich sie hin bekommen habe, aufgenommen. Wir sind uns, denke ich alle einig, dass nur [ʔʊxʷ] und [ʔax] natürlich klingen.

Ich denk, dann müsste man dieselbe Unterscheidung auch zwischen Dächer und Bücher mit [ç] vs. [çʷ] treffen und wahrscheinlich noch bei vielen anderen Konsonanten. Ich bin mir unsicher, ob das sinnvoll wäre.

Die Opposition [x]-[xʷ] muss irgendwann einmal relevant gewesen sein, da mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit der Unterschied in dem Minimalpaar _*w*itch-*wh*ich _(in den englischen Dialekten, in denen er noch existiert) auf diesen Unterschied im Urgermanischen zurückzuführen ist. Aber das hier ist natürlich ein ganz anderer Kontext.


----------

